# Official: HR10-250 v6.3c



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Here is the official word that I have gotten:

6.3c is a maintenance download to the HR10-250.
The primary purpose of this release is the Daylight Saving Time.

As for the "guide" data update... I don't have any additional details on that. 
Or if it is this release contains a final update to handle the guide data.

The schedule is approximately:
February 13th for a small set of users.
February 14th - 19th all other HR10-250's.

You will need to have the phone line connected to receive the update automatically.


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

I wonder if they intend to force us 3.1.5f straglers to upgrade by breaking the guide data for us. I hope not, unless they actually make 6.3 work. If I can't use suggestions, I don't see any point in staying with DirectTV another day. I'll return to cable and get an S3, which I'm probably gong to do anyway. I'm just waiting for something to push me to overcome the inertia.


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

I hoping the DST thing just has to do with the display of the time. If the guide data and the internal clock are all based off of GMT, we should be OK as far as getting our shows recorded. Guess I'll find out come March whateverth.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Thanks for clearing things up and giving us the official word Ed.

 :up:


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the "official" info and to dispel all the conjecture. Hope it works !


----------



## purduelion (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the info! Here's hopeing they decided to do enough testing on this guy.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jgjackson said:


> I hoping the DST thing just has to do with the display of the time. If the guide data and the internal clock are all based off of GMT, we should be OK as far as getting our shows recorded. Guess I'll find out come March whateverth.


For those who don't want or can't get this update, this is from the link here:


TiVoStephen said:


> ...
> So, even if TiVo Inc. did absolutely nothing for Series1 users, 100% of your Season Pass and one-time recordings would still work perfectly, since the GMT schedule is not affected by local DST at all. Your local offset ONLY applies for display issues (that is, what time is shown in the guide).
> ...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Sir_winealot said:


> Thanks for clearing things up and giving us the official word Ed.
> 
> :up:


Earl, not Ed.

phox


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for posting and thanks to DirecTV for chosing to let Earl know. It is very helpful.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Earl, not Ed.
> 
> phox


Nope.

It's Ed.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Sir_winealot said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's Ed.


Gotcha.

phox


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

> Originally Posted by TiVoStephen
> ...
> So, even if TiVo Inc. did absolutely nothing for Series1 users, 100% of your Season Pass and one-time recordings would still work perfectly, since the GMT schedule is not affected by local DST at all. Your local offset ONLY applies for display issues (that is, what time is shown in the guide).


FWIW, I don't even live in the time zone my Tivo is 'registered' in. All I did was use the manual time zone setting to change it. So if someone did not want to upgrade but keep the guide times right, all they need to do is manually change to an adjacent time zone until the 'old' DST kicks in.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> FWIW, I don't even live in the time zone my Tivo is 'registered' in. All I did was use the manual time zone setting to change it. So if someone did not want to upgrade but keep the guide times right, all they need to do is manually change to an adjacent time zone until the 'old' DST kicks in.


That should work for all conus time zones except Eastern (spring change to DST) since the HR10 Time Zone menu does not have a choice for the time zone just east of Eastern.

BTW, in checking out the Time Zone/Daylight Saving setting, I discovered a strange thing about that menu. If you go to the menu titled "Time Zone" and then press Live and then press Left Arrow it will take you back to Time Zone menu but *you will see live video as the background*.  Works that way on more than one of my HR10's on v6.3b.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Earl - Thanks for the update.



jgjackson said:


> I wonder if they intend to force us 3.1.5f straglers to upgrade by breaking the guide data for us. I hope not, unless they actually make 6.3 work. If I can't use suggestions, I don't see any point in staying with DirectTV another day. I'll return to cable and get an S3, which I'm probably gong to do anyway. I'm just waiting for something to push me to overcome the inertia.


If you can't use suggestions with DirecTV, I hope you live in Comcast or Cox territory and are eligible for their integrated TiVo units ... otherwise you wont' be getting suggestions from cable, either.


----------



## mmoore99 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lopez said:


> FWIW, I don't even live in the time zone my Tivo is 'registered' in. All I did was use the manual time zone setting to change it. So if someone did not want to upgrade but keep the guide times right, all they need to do is manually change to an adjacent time zone until the 'old' DST kicks in.


Where is the manual time zone selection referred to above?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

mmoore99 said:


> Where is the manual time zone selection referred to above?


Settings - Satellite & Off-Air Antenna - Time Zone/Daylight Saving


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> The schedule is approximately:
> February 13th for a small set of users.
> February 14th - 19th all other HR10-250's.


Both my HR10-250's been rebooting on the changing of channels (not every time though) Sunday and Monday. One IRD rebooted Monday night (2-12-07) while changing channel around 9:15pm and service update came up--- 6.3c now installed.

Thanks for the updates Earl.


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Earl - Thanks for the update.
> 
> If you can't use suggestions with DirecTV, I hope you live in Comcast or Cox territory and are eligible for their integrated TiVo units ... otherwise you wont' be getting suggestions from cable, either.


Why not? If you have an S3 with a cable card, suggestions should work just fine since all that data comes from the folks at TiVo.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jgjackson said:


> Why not? If you have an S3 with a cable card, suggestions should work just fine since all that data comes from the folks at TiVo.


Yeah, OK ... I now see that you actually mentioned the S3 the first time around and I missed that. I'm off to the bakery ... some humble pie is in order!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

hiker said:


> TiVoStephen said:
> 
> 
> > So, even if TiVo Inc. did absolutely nothing for Series1 users, 100% of your Season Pass and one-time recordings would still work perfectly, since the GMT schedule is not affected by local DST at all. Your local offset ONLY applies for display issues (that is, what time is shown in the guide).


That is fine for Season Passes but what about manual recordings by time and channel? Those will fail.


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

rminsk said:


> That is fine for Season Passes but what about manual recordings by time and channel? Those will fail.


They shouldn't fail. Just be an hour early, uh late, no early. Let's see, we spring forward, so the TiVo will think it's 5am when it's really 6am, so late it is. Subtract 1 from the scheduled time hour. Unless I still have it backwards. I know, start 1 hour before the time you think it starts. End 1 hour after the time you think it starts. That ought to cover all the bases


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

jgjackson said:


> They shouldn't fail.


Recording the wrong time is a failure.


----------



## eichenberg (Sep 9, 2003)

I am still on 6.a. I have been trying for 6 weeks now forcing daily calls everyday and still am not on b. I am assuming that if, according to the above schdeule, I should be upgraded to c by the 19th, that will also include the fixes in b. Or will b be skipped over and I get screwed ouyt of that update.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

eichenberg said:


> I am still on 6.a. I have been trying for 6 weeks now forcing daily calls everyday and still am not on b. I am assuming that if, according to the above schdeule, I should be upgraded to c by the 19th, that will also include the fixes in b. Or will b be skipped over and I get screwed ouyt of that update.


c includes the fixes that were present in b.


----------



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

I have found what I believe to be another new feature of 6.3c....

- When you are watching live TV, if you are caught up to "live" and you press the skip ahead button (might have the wrong name for it), it will now send you to the beginning of the buffer, just like it does for a recording.

-Stach


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I must have been lucky with the call. Tried it once this afternoon, took a long time, and the status indicates "pending restart"


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Stach said:


> I have found what I believe to be another new feature of 6.3c....
> 
> - When you are watching live TV, if you are caught up to "live" and you press the skip ahead button (might have the wrong name for it), it will now send you to the beginning of the buffer, just like it does for a recording.
> 
> -Stach


I think that was present w/ 6.3a.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

It worked I was sitting on "A" forever making too many calls. This morning I tried again and "poof" pending restart. I was starting to wonder if my machine new how to say that.


----------

